# Suggest me a good 24 inch LCD or EDGE LED TV under Rs 15000 for Gaming ..



## Adrx (Feb 25, 2013)

Please suggest me a good LCD oR EDGE LED TV under Rs 15000 for gaming....

I need it to play games on my PS3.. I want a good refresh rate TV in order to avoid blur and ghost images during gameplay.. I currently play my PS3 on my Pc monitor and its such a trouble switching between PS3 and PC. I want  to buy separate TV for PS3 on a budget (under rs 15000)..


----------



## Minion (Feb 27, 2013)

You can get
Philips LED TV 24PFL5957
Buy Philips LED TV 24PFL5957, 24 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com


----------



## rider (Feb 27, 2013)

Get S2440L 61 cm (24") monitor with LED panel details | Dell monitor. It can work as TV too. You can plug HD DTH into it by using HDMI port and speakers with audio jack.


----------

